# Test pictues



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am testing Google photos, sorry if it messes up. I am having issues with Picasa, I think it will be eventually replaced, so I am trying out options.

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------

